# GTA San Andreas second edition in the year 2012



## DVang (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't get it to upload, load, etc. I can't even get it to read it and for it to say " oh the disc san andreas is in there." Any help please? Trying to play this classic game. My computer is a microsoft vista home premium compaq presario pc.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello DVang and welcome to TSF artytime:

Does your computer recognise this disc at all? Have you tried it in another computer? Are there any visible scratches to it? Is this a recent problem?

Tom


----------



## DVang (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello I brought this game and it's brand spanking new. I think it's just my drive. I had a friend to check up on it and he said I might need a new dvd drive. Still waiting for the drive to arrive. Thanks by the way for replying.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello DVang,

You're most welcome. Okay, that's great. Let us know how it goes!

Tom


----------



## Mrwilliams (May 14, 2012)

Where can i download PC games.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mrwilliams said:


> Where can i download PC games.


There are many open source games available for download here:

Open Source games for Windows!

If you're after commercial games, then these can either be bought and downloaded through Steam, or you will have to pay for the disc in a shop.

Alternatively, there are a few games that come pre installed on Windows PCs. If you open your start menu, there is a folder called Games, click on it and you'll see the exquisite selection of games that you have - including, but not limited to, the good old Minesweeper 

Hope this helps.

Tom


----------

